# Moots flag redux



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

_*THEY'RE HERE!!!!!!!!!*_

...or so Wendy said when she called. So pay up, boys and girls, so you can fly yer flags.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Wooo

Haven't received the call yet but I believe she already has my credit card on record for the order. Can't wait to see how they turned out!


----------

